

Three years attacking web crypto - cryptbe
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1pbys0vHeY-yAGMaAm1AmjnBxyhD5za8nxSpdFR3tXqM/present#slide=id.g1d134dff_1_222

======
cryptbe
Hacker News community seem to be interested in crypto, so I guess you guys
will enjoy this presentation, which is a summary of web crypto vulnerabilities
discovered by Juliano Rizzo and me.

